# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Has anyone converted furniture to a herp enclosure?

## MelissaFlipski

I was toying with the idea of converting a dresser, curio or china cabinet, display case, or other type of furniture to the next size up, and hopefully his permanent home, for our jungle carpet python.

Has anyone already done this?  Can you show pics and share how you did it?  I was thinking it would be easier than building one from scratch.  The idea is that there would be 3 sides of wood and 1 side of glass or plexiglass.  I saw an old TV cabinet turned into an enclosure for JCP's in Reptile Magazine.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Gloryhound

This here was meant to be a storage cabinet from lowes.  I used pieces from an old computer desk to build the front.  The doors + a small additional piece became the back.  The inner shelves were used to build all the internal dividers to make it a four unit piece.  It is all laminate wood with some pieces only laminated on one side which I made sure was the inside.  Each of the 4 enclosures measure 34" long, 10" tall, and 15" deep.  (About the same as a Cb-70 tub with extra head room.  The actual doors are plexiglass.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I wish I had a pic! My dad had changed over a very old cabinet television (1950's)  into a lighted fish tank. With the curved glass still in place. You would open the doors and watch the fish. Sorry, unable to change the channel! :Razz: 

Another freind redid a buffet sideboard into a monitor enclosure. Changed out the guts. Replaced the drawers with false fronts and put glass in the door panels.

----------


## avdnco

My hub helped me convert this a couple of years ago


Back ventilation:

----------


## Jerhart

> My hub helped me convert this a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> Back ventilation:




Wow....alcatraz...never have to worry about anything gettin out of that!  very nice!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## ChicaPiton519

this isnt as decorated up as it is now, but you get the idea,
it was a 47 inch cabinet style tv, gutted it, big hinged door in the back... sucks cause unless its out already, i have to roll it around to get into it... 
its now comparable to i think 109 gallons or somthing =]




my boa was in it for a while, now it is home to a 5.5 foot JCP female.... a little more work than the average dresser conversion... but it looks cool

----------


## Damon Theis

Start with this:



End with this:



Process here:
http://www.degei.com/supportfiles/ho...cage/index.htm

----------


## claytonfaulkner

im about to head to some thrift stores in search of a new computer desk. i was to make the bottom a cage in the shape of a u, should have pics in a few weeks.

----------


## Dcommander

> Start with this:
> 
> 
> 
> End with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Process here:
> http://www.degei.com/supportfiles/ho...cage/index.htm


Wow nice!! Amazing really!

----------


## PythonWallace

I've posted this one before, but what the hell... I made this from a $100 glass front book shelf when I was breeding corn snakes. I basically just sealed the wood, added strip lights, ventilation and 'snake proofed' it.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Lookin' good all of you!  I am jealous.  I broked down and got a 75 gal tank off of Craig's List for our JCP.

----------


## frankykeno

I am extremely impressed with the work in this thread.  What beautiful things you've all created from furniture.  I wish I had that kind of creative energy.

----------


## Gloryhound

I think it all comes from Necessity being the mother of invention.  I have tons of projects I want to do for snake and rodent enclosures, plus a prolific of other projects including a mini-bar!  (Hey a mini bar with built in snake display cases.   :Carouse:  )  Now I have another project on my list thanks!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Just can't kick it off till we get the new house near the lake and have the extra cash after the old one sells.  I really need the wife to allow me to build an actual work shop, but that isn't going to happen till I build the rat house and my daughters play house of which she has stated she wants AC and running water in!  How do we get our selves into this?

----------


## furniture_guy

Hey Damon Theis,

your enclosure is great!, very impressive!  Can you tell me what you house in there?  and where did you get the flex, thats used for heat, right?  I know that may be a dumb  ?  but I am a little new to the reptile world and want to learn as much as possible.  I want to build my own enclosures for snakes and lizards so any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks

----------


## furniture_guy

Gloryhound,

Tell your wife in order for you to build the rat house and daughters playhouse and the rest of your projects(for her, lol)  that you you need a full workshop to build quality stuff for her and your daughter!  Thats what I tell my wife!  Anyway, I wish you luck with your projects and congrats on the new house!

----------


## sweetcheeks

> I think it all comes from Necessity being the mother of invention.  I have tons of projects I want to do for snake and rodent enclosures, plus a prolific of other projects including a mini-bar!  (Hey a mini bar with built in snake display cases.   )  Now I have another project on my list thanks!   Just can't kick it off till we get the new house near the lake and have the extra cash after the old one sells.  I really need the wife to allow me to build an actual work shop, but that isn't going to happen till I build the rat house and my daughters play house of which she has stated she wants AC and running water in!  How do we get our selves into this?



My cousins step father built her kids a play house set up with a toilet and a sink with a/c... didnt do much fancy inside other than that, but still it was quite cool that they didnt have to run in the house to potty and wash hands lol

----------


## Van

Those are very nice and well done, I remember years ago me and my Friend Turned a old style TV Console into a Boa cage. It turned out really nice. It was very large and weighed alot but was fun building and It made us very proud many years ago.. Wow almost 30 years ago. Those Pictures above of the dressers and cabnets are Nice and well built. Very Good Job :Good Job: 





     Van

----------


## Damon Theis

> Hey Damon Theis,
> 
> your enclosure is great!, very impressive!  Can you tell me what you house in there?  and where did you get the flex, thats used for heat, right?  I know that may be a dumb  ?  but I am a little new to the reptile world and want to learn as much as possible.  I want to build my own enclosures for snakes and lizards so any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Thank you.  There are adult green tree pythons in that cage.  You can see them on the last page of the construction tutorial ir you follow the link.  I usually get my flex from Bean Farm.  Yes, that's the heating element.

----------


## hawaiianice99

here is something i made out of an old liquor cabinet. Fits my veiled cham and one of my yearling normals.

----------


## snakemanjayd

Wow everyone...
Those are all really cool.
You could get away with having that in your livingroom, as apposed to a big rack...

----------


## ALee

Dont have pictures unfortunately (at least that I can post as they are still undeveloped from about 9 years ago  :Smile:  ) but I converted a Sauder Armoire into a viv for our 4' Iguana when we had her
Cut out the sides and reinforced all corners with 1/4 round moldings. in the side cutouts I recessed the edges 1/8 inch so that we could put in heavy guage  fiberglass screening and on the other plexi. recessed them both and then added 1/2 round molding to cover it. The actual cut out we did the same on the inside edges for look. We did the same to the doors leaving 2" all the way around and putting plexi in as well.
We hinged the top and put in the fiberglass screening under it covering the entire top and then adjustable spring hinges on the top so that we could open or close it amounts to help regulate the heat and air flow
The cardboard back was swapped out for 1/2 inch plywood (heavy but able to hold the shelves built into it)
We added 4 levels staggerd bottom to top
It was 4' X 4' X 6' and when don weightd a TON but was really nice. Sold it with Kay Star when we had to sell her
Armoire was free - from our basement from my parents basement and the other materials were under 100.00

----------


## hawaiianice99

> Wow everyone...
> Those are all really cool.
> You could get away with having that in your livingroom, as apposed to a big rack...


Ya, thats the only way i could let my girlfriend let me have some out of the spare bedroom.

----------


## natestench

I've never seem it, but my dad works with someone who's son changed the bottom of a bunk bed into an iguana encloser.

----------


## crsaz

I made my retic cage into a bed frame

----------

southb (03-12-2009)

----------


## 92phantom

lol taht's a good idea. there are some amazing enclosures here.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I made my retic cage into a bed frame


No jumping on the bed, kids.   :ROFL:

----------


## temec

wow that bed is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## snakemanjayd

The Bed is awesome...
A little bit creepy, lol, but awesome.

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

> I made my retic cage into a bed frame


why have a racecar bed when you can get one with a live snake?

not to mention, no worries about monsters under the bed, huh? just the python...it's cool kids. lol.

very nice :Good Job:

----------


## Reptpunk

i built this out of 2 wardrobes a little while back and is workin great.

----------


## Qetu

> i built this out of 2 wardrobes a little while back and is workin great.


wow that is my favorite one! i like the bed frame for the retic too LOL
gj guys! :Good Job:

----------

